# Australien: Bogenschießen auf Karpfen



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2021)

Hat für mich zwar nichts mit angeln zu tun ist aber sicher eine tolle Freizeitbeschäftigung.
Das würde ich auch gern mal probieren.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. April 2021)

Habe das in den USA mal beobachtet. Scheint auch nicht so leicht zu sein. Da gingen viele Schüsse daneben. Der Fisch steht eben nicht immer genau da, wo man ihn sieht ;-)


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

Es darf hier nicht vergessen werden, dass der Karpfen in Australien eine invasive Art ist, die dort sehr große Schäden anrichtet.
Die heimische Fauna großer Gewässerabschnitte ist dem Karpfen dort bereits zum Opfer gefallen.
Entsprechend gering fällt dort die "Liebe" für den Karpfen aus.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es darf hier nicht vergessen werden, dass der Karpfen in Australien eine invasive Art ist, die dort sehr große Schäden anrichtet.
> Die heimische Fauna großer Gewässerabschnitte ist dem Karpfen dort bereits zum Opfer gefallen.
> Entsprechend gering fällt dort die "Liebe" für den Karpfen aus.


Absolut richtig! Und dann vermerht er sich auch noch so rasend schnell.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Absolut richtig! Und dann vermerht er sich auch noch so rasend schnell.


deswegen ja:  Invasive Art


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

Es fällt in Ozeanien überhaupt auf, dass diese Länder mit ihren sehr strengen Umwelt und Naturschutzgesetzen im Gegensatz
zu uns Europäern, insbesondere uns Deutschen, keine ausgeprägte Bambimentalität haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. April 2021)

Würde ich auch gerne mal machen.
Ein paar Jahre hatte ich einen Jagdbogen (Fred Bear Grizzly, Recurve 65lbs), Gewinde für die Rolle war vorhanden, habe ich aber nie genutzt?
Heute gehen die Jungs aber mit Compound Bögen, die haben doppelt so viel Bums und man hat noch Zeit zum Zielen.


> Der Fisch steht eben nicht immer genau da, wo man ihn sieht ;-)


Tja, der Lichtbrechungsindex!

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Würde ich auch gerne mal machen.
> Ein paar Jahre hatte ich einen Jagdbogen (Fred Bear Grizzly, Recurve), Gewinde für die Rolle war vorhanden, habe ich aber nie genutzt?
> Heute gehen die Jungs aber mit Compound Bögen, die haben doppelt so viel Bums und man hat noch Zeit zum Zielen.
> 
> Jürgen


Mach das mal bei dir am Rhein,
da wirst du gelyncht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

übrigens machen die Australier Schweinefutter aus den Karpfen.


----------



## Thomas. (7. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hat für mich zwar nichts mit angeln zu tun ist aber sicher eine tolle Freizeitbeschäftigung.
> Das würde ich auch gern mal probieren.


nach dem Motto tausche Bolo gegen Bogen


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> nach dem Motto tausche Bolo gegen Bogen


er kann sich ja einen Bogen aus seiner Bolo basteln, sieht sicher großartig aus


----------



## Taxidermist (7. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Mach das mal bei dir am Rhein,
> da wirst du gelyncht.


Ist schon lange verjährt, die einzige echte Beute mit diesem Bogen waren zwei Myksomatose Ninchen, im Morgengrauen an einem Kölner Stadtpark, an den Rasen genagelt.
Bin ich aber nicht stolz drauf, haben mir nur Leid getan die Tiere.

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (7. April 2021)

Was soll ich dazu sagen....


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ist schon lange verjährt, die einzige echte Beute mit diesem Bogen waren zwei Myksomatose Ninchen, im Morgengrauen an einem Kölner Stadtpark, an den Rasen genagelt.
> Bin ich aber nicht stolz drauf, haben mir nur Leid getan die Tiere.
> 
> Jürgen


na ja, eigentlich hast Du sie ja nur erlöst.


----------



## vonda1909 (7. April 2021)

Als Kind haben wir auch mit Pfeil  und Bogen gejagt  auf und unter Wasser.Und warum nicht heute  auf Wasserschweine. Jagd machen.
Harpunen werden auch schon sehr lange genutzt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

rhinefisher geh da mal mit nach Neuzeeland,
da meldest du dich zu Possumjagd an und bekommst Prämie für jedes erlegte Possum.
Mit den erlegten Possums meldest Du dich zum Possumgolfen an, der Sieger erhält Siegprämien
bis zu 50 000 NZ-Dollar.
Nur ein weiteres Beispiel, wie dort mit invasiven Arten umgegangen wird.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

Beim Possumgolfen werden die Golfbälle tatsächlich durch tote Possums ersetzt, wer die Possums am weitesten und zielgenau fliegen lässt, ist Sieger


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

Stellt euch mal vor, wir in Europa wären nur ansatzweise so rigoros gegenüber invasiven Arten.
Wir hätten kein Kormoranproblem, keine Nilgänse, Rotwangenschildkröten usw.usw.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. April 2021)

War es nicht Australien, oder Amerika, wo man einen dicken Karpfen markiert hat und für den Fang 100000 Dollar ausgelobt hat, unter der Bedingung, auch alle Fische zu entnehmen?

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Beim Possumgolfen werden die Golfbälle tatsächlich durch tote Possums ersetzt, wer die Possums am weitesten und zielgenau fliegen lässt, ist Sieger



Gibt es da irgendwo ein Video von?


----------



## Thomas. (7. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was soll ich dazu sagen....
> Anhang anzeigen 370880


man man man, du hast so ein Teil, und schlägst hier mit ner ollen DAM auf, ich bin gekränkt


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Beim Possumgolfen werden die Golfbälle tatsächlich durch tote Possums ersetzt, wer die Possums am weitesten und zielgenau fliegen lässt, ist Sieger


Abgefahren. Wie weit bekommt man denn son Kadaver da ohne Römerkatapult geschlenzt?

Geht aber bestimmt nur mit recht frisch erlegten Viechern - bereits angefault wäre das wohl ein recht spritziges Vergnügen


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gibt es da irgendwo ein Video von?


das weiss ich nicht,
ich war vor Jahren dort und habe es selbst so erlebt.


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ein recht spritziges Vergnügen


die wurden sogar so drappiert, dass man nur die Köpfe traf, riss dieser ab gab es extra Punkte.
weit geflogen sind die ganzen Kadaver nicht, so um die 15m .
Riss der Kopf ab flog dieser allerdings locker 30m


----------



## rhinefisher (7. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> du hast so ein Teil,


Sogar mehrere - aber mal ehrlich, was glaubst Du wieviele Hechte und Döbel wir da bei dir in einer Stunde erlegen könnten..?
Danach musst Du dir nen neuen Bach suchen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. April 2021)

Unverkrampfte Nekromantik   Was es nicht alles gibt.

Wird da dann auch geputtet? Rollt das?

Und wie wird mit der Panierverkrustung beim Sandbunker-Abschlag umgegangen? Ist für diese Situation eine Schutzbrille vorgeschrieben, damit kein Geröll in die Lichter kommt?

Und: Wie wird das edle Kurzgrün hernach entkaldaunisiert? Da unten regnet es ja je nach Region teilweise selten bis fast nie - entspanntes Restsaft-Wegsickern-Lassen könnte daher schwierig werden.

Und jedes Mal alle Sprinkler pissen lassen, geht wohl zu sehr ins Clubgeld auf Dauer.

Oder machen die das nur im Outback auf roter Erde, damit der Untergrund farblich besser passt und das Gesplattere nicht so stark auffällt?


----------



## Thomas. (7. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sogar mehrere - aber mal ehrlich, was glaubst Du wieviele Hechte und Döbel wir da bei dir in einer Stunde erlegen könnten..?
> Danach musst Du dir nen neuen Bach suchen...


nix bei mir am Bach , FoPu  ich mag weder Hecht noch Döbel, aber gegen Regen*bogen* Forelle habe ich nichts einzuwenden


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, wie verhasst die Viecher dort sind.
Possums sind eine von den Europäern aus Australien eingeschleppte Marderart.
In NZ gibt es von Natur aus keine Landraubtiere, deshalb richtet der Possum riesige Schäden an der heimischen Fauna an.
Insbesondere der Kiwi (das Wappentier) und einige andere flugunfähige Arten sind vom Possum fast ausgerottet.-
Hinzu kommen noch Hauskatzen


----------



## Minimax (7. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> In NZ gibt es von Natur aus keine Landraubtiere, deshalb richtet der Possum riesige Schäden an der heimischen Fauna an.


Richtig, aber ich dachte, das hätte man durch die Absiedlung gefräßiger Hobbits in den Griff gekriegt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Richtig, aber ich dachte, das hätte man durch die Absiedlung gefräßiger Hobbits in den Griff gekriegt?



Leider nein.
Die fressen nur Bogenschützen. Die sind nicht so schnell.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> aber gegen Regen*bogen* Forelle habe ich nichts einzuwenden


Da musst Du dich an meine Frau wenden - deren PSE ist Pink und passt von daher sehr gut zu den Regenbognern...


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da musst Du dich an meine Frau wenden - deren PSE ist Pink und passt von daher sehr gut zu den Regenbognern...



Wat is PSE wieder für ne Ferkelei?


----------



## rhinefisher (7. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die fressen nur Bogenschützen.


Jetzt machst Du mir Angst...


----------



## rhinefisher (7. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat is PSE wieder für ne Ferkelei?


Precision Shooting Equipment - die bauen recht gute Bögen.. .


----------



## Thomas. (7. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da musst Du dich an meine Frau wenden - deren PSE ist Pink


Pink ist ja schon mal Tarnfarbe in so einen FoPu


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Und: Wie wird das edle Kurzgrün hernach entkaldaunisiert? Da unten regnet es ja je nach Region teilweise selten bis fast nie - entspanntes Restsaft-Wegsickern-Lassen könnte daher schwierig werde


Im Gegensatz zu Australien ist NZ regenreich, mit einer Niederschlagsverteilung ähnlich Europa.

Das waren auch keine gepflegten Golfplätze, sondern Schafswiesen. geputtet wurde in einen Eimer


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Precision Shooting Equipment - die bauen recht gute Bögen.. .



Achso.
PSE, BSE, LSD, TFT, LCD........ wer soll sich das alles merken.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. April 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wird da dann auch geputtet? Rollt das?
> 
> Und wie wird mit der Panierverkrustung beim Sandbunker-Abschlag umgegangen? Ist für diese Situation eine Schutzbrille vorgeschrieben, damit kein Geröll in die Lichter kommt?
> 
> ...



Selbstzitier:

Öha, da hab ich wohl Neuseeland mit Australien verwechselt - wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Richtig, aber ich dachte, das hätte man durch die *A*bsiedlung gefräßiger Hobbits in den Griff gekriegt?


das hat nicht funktioniert, man hätte sie besser *an*siedeln sollen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

__





						possum nz - Bing images
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

niedlich sind sie ja


----------



## rhinefisher (7. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> niedlich sind sie ja


Dermaßen niedlich, dass ich die eher füttern als Jagen würde...


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> niedlich sind sie ja



Und das reicht für heutige Schützer mit Bambisyndrom schon als schützenswerter Grund.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

Karpfen gibt es in NZ so gut wie keine mehr.
Sie vermehren sich dort genau so schlecht wie bei uns, 
Teilweise wurden ganze Gewässer abgetötet, ähnlich wie in Norwegen die Lachsflüsse


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und das reicht für heutige Schützer mit Bambisyndrom schon als schützenswerter Grund.


absolut !
Federn sind aber noch höher im Kurs. Vögel dürfen auch hässlich sein.
Schau mal einer Nilgans ins Gesicht


----------



## Ladi74 (7. April 2021)

Brillendorsch 
Wollte dich eigentlich zitieren, hab glaube den Melden-button erwischt. Sorry! Sch... Tablet und dicke Finger!

"Schau mal ner Nilgans ins Gesicht" 
Bei Nofetete und Cleopatra kann man mal ne Ausnahme machen.  ;-))) Duck und wech!


----------



## Wurmbaader (7. April 2021)

So einen Umgang mit Neozoen würde ich mir auch bei uns wünschen. Der ach so kuschelige Waschbär, Nilgans etc. Aber wir haben leider in den meisten Feldern den Bezug zur Natur verloren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2021)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Brillendorsch
> Wollte dich eigentlich zitieren, hab glaube den Melden-button erwischt. Sorry! Sch... Tablet und dicke Finger!


Nee haste nicht. Alles ok.


----------



## angler1996 (7. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> niedlich sind sie ja







und recht berühmt;-))


----------



## Ladi74 (7. April 2021)

Sie hat leider nur noch 3Monate, im Leipziger Zoo, gelebt. War eine alte, übergewichtige, Dame.
Ihre "Schwester" war dann nicht mehr der Publikumsmagnet.


----------



## thanatos (7. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> übrigens machen die Australier Schweinefutter aus den Karpfen.


kann ich verstehen , wenn ich alle 2-3 Jahre mal einen im ganzen räuchere geht 
es meist nur um die Geselligkeit und das Gesöff dazu -ist mal was anderes aber öfter 
möchte ich ihn nicht essen .


----------



## Timo.Keibel (7. April 2021)

Auch in Neuseeland sind Kois z.B. eine Plage und eine invasive Art:


----------



## NaabMäx (7. April 2021)

Winnetou, Robin Hood und Schwarzmeergrundelpfitschepfeil werden endlich in einem Atemzug genannt.


----------



## Thomas. (8. April 2021)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Auch in Neuseeland sind Kois z.B. eine Plage und eine invasive Art:


so weit so gut, nur das abschlagen dürfte wesentlich schneller geschehen


----------



## rhinefisher (8. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> so weit so gut, nur das abschlagen dürfte wesentlich schneller geschehen


Dass die überhaupt abschlagen grenzt an ein Wunder - üblich ist das nicht...


----------



## Nuesse (8. April 2021)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Auch in Neuseeland sind Kois z.B. eine Plage und eine invasive Art:


 

Menschen auch .


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. April 2021)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Menschen auch .


NZ hat eine Fläche fast so groß wie Deutschland, aber nur 4,2 Mio Einwohner


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. April 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> und recht berühmt;-))


Das ist aber ein Oposum, kein Possum.
Unsereins verwechselt die gern.
Das Eine ist ein Beutelmarder, das Andere eine Beutelratte


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. April 2021)

www.neuseelandnews.blogspot.com/2010/11/possumweitwurf-nz-schule.html
Weitwurf Wettbewerbe mit toten Possums gibt es auch


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2021)

So haben die Tierchen wenigstens noch Unterhaltungswert....


----------



## UMueller (8. April 2021)

Müsste der Karpfen hierzulande nicht auch als invasiv gelten ?   Oder gilt das bei bewusster Ansiedlung nicht ?  Was passiert bei mehreren milden Wintern und der Nachwuchs kommt auf ?  Wird das dann ein Problem ?  Oder fällt das in Deutschland dann nicht mehr ins Gewicht, weil hier eh schon fast alles verändert wurde ?


----------



## subterranea (8. April 2021)

Als invasiv gilt, was *dem Menschen* zu viel wird, nicht der Natur!


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2021)

UMueller schrieb:


> Müsste der Karpfen hierzulande nicht auch als invasiv gelten ?   Oder gilt das bei bewusster Ansiedlung nicht ?  Was passiert bei mehreren milden Wintern und der Nachwuchs kommt auf ?  Wird das dann ein Problem ?  Oder fällt das in Deutschland dann nicht mehr ins Gewicht, weil hier eh schon fast alles verändert wurde ?


Hallo,

soweit ich weiß gilt als invasiv nur, was nach 1492 eingeführt/eingeschleppt wurde. Der Karpfen war aber schon weit vorher da und in Südosteuropa auch schon heimisch. Die erste Verbreitung erfolgte vermutlich schon durch die Römer. Die zweite, weit größere, Verbreitung dann im Mittelalter.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rhinefisher (8. April 2021)

subterranea schrieb:


> Als invasiv gilt, was *dem Menschen* zu viel wird, nicht der Natur!



Ähh - nein.....  
Tatsächlich ist es umgekehrt... .


----------



## subterranea (8. April 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß gilt als invasiv nur, was nach 1492 eingeführt/eingeschleppt wurde.



...sach ich doch!


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. April 2021)

subterranea schrieb:


> Als invasiv gilt, was *dem Menschen* zu viel wird, nicht der Natur!


das ist jetzt der größte Blödsinn den ich je gehört oder gelesen habe.


----------



## rhinefisher (8. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das ist jetzt der größte Blödsinn den ich je gehört oder gelesen habe


Na komm schon - da dürfte es schon schlimmeres Zeug gegeben haben....


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. April 2021)

Biologische Invasion – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Hier vereinfacht dargestellt.
Invasiv gilt eine gebietsfremde Art, die sich stark vermehrt und heimische Arten verdrängt..
Das hat nichts mit 1492 zu tun.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. April 2021)

1492 wurde fiktiv als Datum festgesetzt, als Annahme, dass zu der Zeit die Umwelt völlig intakt war.
Aber selbst da stellt sich heraus, dass da ganz viele Faktoren der Ideologie Willen unter den Tisch gekehrt wurden und werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Biologische Invasion – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

doch, in dem von Dir eingestellten Link wird ausdrücklich auf die "Columbian Exchange" und da auf das "Stichdatum 1492" hingewiesen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rhinefisher (8. April 2021)

Jede invasive Art ist ein Neozyt, aber nicht jeder Neozyt ist invasiv...
Eigentlich Neozoen.. .


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2021)

Hallo,

die Einschleppung/Einführung gebietsfremder Arten erfolgte schon auch, wenn auch sehr begrenzt, früher. Aber eben nur innerhalb Europas, des Mittelmeerraumes und aus dem Grenzgebiet zu Asien. Aber interkontinental eben erst seit 1492 und zwar in allen Richtungen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## TobBok (8. April 2021)

Meanwhile in Deutschland:
Diskussionen darüber, ob es überhaupt vorgehen gegen invasive Arten bräuchte, weil...
(gefühlt meistgenutzte Aussagen)
A)....die ja eh schon hier sind.
B)....das Vorgehen eh nichts bringt.
C)....Tiere <3
d)....Peta meint, dass.....


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. April 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> doch, in dem von Dir eingestellten Link wird ausdrücklich auf die "Columbian Exchange" und da auf das "Stichdatum 1492" hingewiesen.
> 
> ...


das sind Querverweise die irreführend sind.
ganz einfach mal gefragt.  was hat die Nilgans in unseren Breitengraden mit dem Datum 1492 zu tun?


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. April 2021)

Es wird zum Beispiel unterstellt, dass unsere Gewässer im Jahre 1492 nahezu Trinkwasserqualität nach heutigem Maßstab hatten.
Das stimmt aber nicht


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das sind Querverweise die irreführend sind.
> ganz einfach mal gefragt.  was hat die Nilgans in unseren Breitengraden mit dem Datum 1492 zu tun?


Hallo,

ich habe ja geschrieben, dass es schon vor 1492 Einführungen/Einschleppungen gab, wenn auch in sehr begrenztem Umfang. Eben innerhalb Europas, des Mittelmeerraumes und den Grenzgebieten zu Asien. Aber die großen Änderungen hier passierten eben erst nach 1492 und zwar ab da rundum um den ganzen Globus und auch mit dann oft schlimmen Folgen, manchmal auch positiven, man betrachte da die Kartoffel.
Die Nilgans gab es früher auch schon auf dem Balkan. Später wurde sie als Ziervogel eingeführt und aus den ausgebüchsten Exemplaren stammen die heutigen Populationen bei uns. Ein Beispiel für eine frühe Ausbreitung ist die Hauskatze, welche von der afrikanischen Falbkatze abstammt und bereits vor einigen tausend Jahren in Europa eingewandert oder auch, zumindest teilweise, eingeführt wurde. Aber dies alles waren eben meist nur einzelne, seltene Fälle. Wogegen das ab 1492 innerhalb relativ kurzer Zeit regelrechte explodierte (Pflanzen und Tiere) und da dann eben weltweit mit teilweise verheerenden Folgen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das ist jetzt der größte Blödsinn den ich je gehört oder gelesen habe.



Das ist aber so definiert. Wird so in der Schule gelehrt (zumindest an bayerischen Gymnasien im Biologieunterricht) und kann man so auf den Seiten des NABU nachlesen: https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflan...1492, also,Pflanzen spricht man von Neophyten.


----------



## TobBok (8. April 2021)

Die 1492 Grenze ist eine "theoretische" Grenze.
Sie hat schon ihren Sinn, in dem Fall, das die Welt "globalisierter" wurde, aber invasive Arten gab es auch zuvor sicherlich.
Hat sich zu dem Zeitpunkt nur keiner Gedanken drüber gemacht und die Räume in denen, die "Invasion" stattfand, war da wohl näher am Kerngebiet als heute.
Früher konnten die Tiere und Pflanzen vllt eine Bergkette oder ein kleines Meer überwinden mit Hilfe des Menschen.
Größere Räume waren dann wohl eher Zufall (siehe die Galapagos-Finken) und beruhten dann auf natürlichen Ereignissen (Stürme, "Rafting", etc).


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. April 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist aber so definiert. Wird so in der Schule gelehrt (zumindest an bayerischen Gymnasien im Biologieunterricht) und kann man so auf den Seiten des NABU nachlesen: https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/artenschutz/invasive-arten/neobiota.html#:~:text=Eingewandert und eingeschleppt&text=Tierarten, die nach 1492, also,Pflanzen spricht man von Neophyten.



Das in der Schule NABU-Lehren vermittelt werden ist ja nichts Neues. 
Ob das auch richtig und gut ist sei mal dahingestellt.

Fakt ist, dass die Welt zu dem Zeitpunkt völlig anders aussah, als NABU uns heute weiss machen tut.
Und es wäre wohl wirklich besser, wir würden wenigstens ansatzweise so mit invasiven Arten umgehen, wie die Leute in Ozeanien.
Es muss ja nicht gleich Possumweitwurf sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. April 2021)

Hier übt der Nachwuchs.
Diese armen Kinder würden in Deutschland in psychologische Betreuung kommen und der Kerl welcher sie anleitet in den Knast!





Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (9. April 2021)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Sie hat leider nur noch 3Monate, im Leipziger Zoo, gelebt. War eine alte, übergewichtige, Dame.
> Ihre "Schwester" war dann nicht mehr der Publikumsmagnet.


kleine Berichtigung : Opossums sind amerikanische Beutelratten -
                                   Possums australische Beutler in mehreren Arten .


----------



## Floma (10. April 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> soweit ich weiß gilt als invasiv nur, was nach 1492 eingeführt/eingeschleppt wurde. Der Karpfen war aber schon weit vorher da und in Südosteuropa auch schon heimisch. Die erste Verbreitung erfolgte vermutlich schon durch die Römer. Die zweite, weit größere, Verbreitung dann im Mittelalter.
> 
> ...


Ich frage mich schon länger, wie die Zucht mit der nicht umkomplizierten Vermehrung, von den Römern bewerkstelligt wurde.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. April 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich frage mich schon länger, wie die Zucht mit der nicht umkomplizierten Vermehrung, von den Römern bewerkstelligt wurde.


Hallo,

na ja, der Karpfen war ja in Teilen Südosteuropas heimisch, dort also schon ein natürliches Vorkommen hatte. Hinzu kommt das römische Klimaoptimum welches das Verbreitungsgebiet nach Norden hin begünstigte. Ähnlich die größere Ausbreitung zur mittelaterlichen Warmzeit. Und was die Leute bei uns im Mittelalter konnten, konnten die Römer schon zweimal.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Laichzeit (10. April 2021)

In den Anfängen der Fischzucht wurde mit Wildkarpfen aus dem nächsten Gewässer begonnen. Diese laichen bei uns etwa einen Monat vor den modernen Zuchtformen in 2-4 Grad kälterem Wasser. Das reicht aus, dass sie sich im süddeutschen Raum ohne menschliche Hilfe in der Donau und im Bodensee behaupten konnten. Je stärker die Karpfen gezüchtet wurden, desto komplizierter wurde die Aufzucht.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor, wir in Europa wären nur ansatzweise so rigoros gegenüber invasiven Arten.
> Wir hätten kein Kormoranproblem, keine Nilgänse, Rotwangenschildkröten usw.usw.


Der Kormoran ist *KEINE* in Mitteleuropa invasive Art, passt also *nicht wirklich* in diese Liste


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, wie verhasst die Viecher dort sind.
> Possums sind eine von den Europäern aus Australien eingeschleppte Marderart.
> In NZ gibt es von Natur aus keine Landraubtiere, deshalb richtet der Possum riesige Schäden an der heimischen Fauna an.
> Insbesondere der Kiwi (das Wappentier) und einige andere flugunfähige Arten sind vom Possum fast ausgerottet.-
> Hinzu kommen noch Hauskatzen


Stimmt so halb, es sind aus Australien eingeschleppte *Beutel*marder ( haben mit unseren Mardern zoologisch also nix zu tun) 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tüpfelbeutelmarder
Die dort "Possums" genannten Tiere haben nicht direkt mit den "Opossums" ( https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opossums)  zu tun, außer dass diese auch Beuteltiere sind 
Was stimmt, ist dass sie *sehr verhasst sind,* weil sie gefährliche Feinde der einheimischen Vögel sind und deswegen liegen sie oft und überall überfahren auf den Straßen, denn wenn ein "Kiwi" ein "Possum"  auf der Straße sieht, wird er ihn nach Möglichkeit mit Absicht überfahren.

Ich kann vollkommen verstehen wenn man eine invasive und schädliche Art mit allen Mitteln bekämpft aber ob man mit den Kadavern dann auch noch per Golfschläger durch die Gegend schießen muss, halte ich dann doch für *mehr als grenzwertig.*
Auch wenn man diese Tiere gerne loswerden will ( zu Recht), ein bisschen Achtung vor dem Leben allgemein und der Kreatur darf dann doch sein!


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. April 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Auch wenn man diese Tiere gerne loswerden will ( zu Recht), ein bisschen *Achtung vor dem Leben*



Die sind schon tot wenn die damit rumspielen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. April 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> und recht berühmt;-))


Wie gesagt diese Opossums (Familie der Beutelratten) https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opossums
sind *NICHT gleichbedeutend* mit den von den Neusseländern als "Possums" titulierten Tüpfelbeutelmardern (  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tüpfelbeutelmarder  ), die zu den Beutel*mardern* gehören


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die sind schon tot wenn die damit rumspielen.


Macht es  das wirklich besser??? Ich vermisse da doch den Respekt vor dem Leben allgemein


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. April 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Macht es  das wirklich besser??? Ich vermisse da doch den Respekt vor dem *Leben *allgemein


Die *leben *nicht mehr.
Also werden sie das vmtl. auch nicht merken.

Das hat also mit dem *Leben *allgemein auch nichts zu tun.
Ich glaube kaum dass die Leute dort sowas mit lebenden Tieren machen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. April 2021)

*Du hat meinen Einwand nicht verstanden!* Dass die nicht mehr leben *habe ich schon verstanden* aber dennoch würde ich mit keiner Kreatur (egal tot oder lebendig) derart umgehen. Entweder lasse ich sie in Ruhe, bekämpfe sie weil sie schädlich sind oder esse sie im Idealfall aber tote Tiere nur zum Spaß durch die Gegend zu schießen *halte ich für ekelhaft.*
Wenn ich so eine Art (zu Recht) vor Ort bekämpfe, sollte ich ihr dennoch ein Minimum an Respekt zollen und nicht mehr damit rumspielen, das ist einfach nur *abstoßend, ekelerregend und auf keinen Fall lustig!   *


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. April 2021)

Du hast meinen Einwand wohl nicht verstanden.

Aber es soll ja Barbaren gegen, die spielen mit den Häuten von toten Tieren sogar Ball.........

Jeder zieht da seine Grenze woanders und die Leuten finden es offenbar nicht ekelerregend.


----------



## thanatos (11. April 2021)

hallo irgendwie habt ihr ja beide recht - obwohl ich das Rumgewerfe mit einem
unverarbeitetem Tier doch recht pervers empfinde .


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. April 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wie gesagt diese Opossums (Familie der Beutelratten) https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opossums
> sind *NICHT gleichbedeutend* mit den von den Neusseländern als "Possums" titulierten Tüpfelbeutelmardern (  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tüpfelbeutelmarder  ), die zu den Beutel*mardern* gehören


danke, so schrieb ich es bereits.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. April 2021)

Wie MeFo-Schreck schon schrieb, ich selbst finde dieses Verhalten auch nicht gerade schön, eher respektlos.
Es gab dort auch schon einige Shitstorms wegen dem Weitwurf.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Einwand wohl nicht verstanden.
> 
> Aber es soll ja Barbaren gegen, die spielen mit den Häuten von toten Tieren sogar Ball.........
> 
> Jeder zieht da seine Grenze woanders und die Leuten finden es offenbar nicht ekelerregend.


Ist der Einwand nicht ein wenig *weit* hergeholt?   Komm sei ehrlich!


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2021)

Wie ich schon schrieb, zieht jeder seine Grenze woanders.
Es gibt Menschen, die nutzen Teile von Tieren(oder in diesen speziellen Fall ganze Tiere) zu irgendwelchen Zwecken.

Man darf nur nicht immer die eigenen Maßstäbe anlegen und bewerten.
Denn es gibt nunmal große kulturelle Unterschiede und daraus resultierende Ansichten zum Umgang mit Tieren und toten Tieren.

Bewertungen wie richtig und falsch, ekelig oder nicht, stehen uns nicht zu.
Wir machen das was in unserem Kulurkreis akzeptiert ist, und anderswo machen die Leute was in ihrem Kulturkreis akzeptiert ist.

Ich sehe da kein Problem drin und beobachte diese Dinge(und viele andere mehr) nur interessiert.
Ok - manchmal amüsiere ich mich dabei auch......


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. April 2021)

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51RV4HGPWJL.jpg


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. April 2021)

natürlich kann man das Alles nicht einfach auf unseren Kulturkreis übertragen.
Ich schrieb ja bereits, dass ich mir wünschte, wir Europäer insbesondere wir Deutschen würden wenigstens ansatzweise so auf invasive Arten reagieren.
Es muss ja nicht gleich in Weitwurfwettbewerbe ausarten.
Aber bei uns wird jede Art, so invasiv und schädlich sie auch sei , verhätschelt, verniedlicht und sogar gefeiert.


----------



## Fruehling (11. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ...Aber bei uns wird jede Art, so invasiv und schädlich sie auch sei , verhätschelt, verniedlicht und sogar gefeiert.



Sieht man z.B. sehr deutlich beim Kastrieren von Ferkeln. 

Nene, hier werden sich allabendlich die Augen ausgeheult, sobald "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause" im Glotzofon läuft, um dann keine 10 Stunden später wieder Billigstfleisch aus dem Supermarkt zu schleppen!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Denn es gibt nunmal große kulturelle Unterschiede und daraus resultierende Ansichten zum Umgang mit Tieren und toten Tieren.


Es gibt auch groß kulturelle Unterschiede im Umgang mit Menschen verschiedener Hautfarbe, Religion etc.
So herrscht z.B. in Katar immer noch de facto eine Sklaverei bei den Bauarbeiter für die WM 2022.
Ist das wegen der kulturellen unterschiedlichen Hintergründe dann ok???


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bewertungen wie richtig und falsch, ekelig oder nicht, stehen uns nicht zu.
> Wir machen das was in unserem Kulurkreis akzeptiert ist, und anderswo machen die Leute was in ihrem Kulturkreis akzeptiert ist.


Findest Du das dann ok, Menschen vor Ort auszubeuten, weil es dort kulturell akzeptiert ist???
*Ich* jedenfalls nicht und nenne das dann offiziell und öffentlich falsch, barbarisch, eklig und was sonst auch immer!
Immer dann wenn *universelle Werte* wie z.B. die Achtung vor dem Leben (egal vor Mensch oder Tier) massiv missachtet werden, steht uns diese Bewertung nämlich schon zu!


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. April 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> sieht man z.B. sehr deutlich beim Kastrieren von Ferkeln.


in NZ leben viele verwilderte Hausschweine. 
Die Kiwis fangen die jungen Eber und kastrieren sie mit dem Jagdmesser. Da sind die schon bis 25 Kg schwer.
Dagegen ist das was unsere Schweinehalter tun geradezu fromm und leidfrei.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. April 2021)

ich war ziemlich geschockt, als ich das sah


----------



## Fruehling (11. April 2021)

Gerade als Mann nicht so einfach, ich weiß...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> in NZ leben viele verwilderte Hausschweine.
> Die Kiwis fangen die jungen Eber und kastrieren sie mit dem Jagdmesser. Da sind die schon bis 25 Kg schwer.
> Dagegen ist das was unsere Schweinehalter tun geradezu fromm und leidfrei.


Ist es deswegen besser wie es hier abläuft? Vor allem weil die Verzögerung der geänderten Regularien zur humaneren Kastration in DE nur der Agrar-Lobby und deren überdimensionalen Einfluß auf unsere "Agrar-Bundes-Klöcknerin" geschuldet ist?
Der *einzige Grund* für die Verzögerung ist schlicht der Versuch der Agrarlobby noch ein paar Monate länger ein paar Cent zu sparen bzw. eben selber mehr zu verdienen. Die technischen Möglichkeiten sind vorhanden und die Verzögerung geht NUR auf die Rechnung der Lobbyisten, der niedrigsten Form menschlichen Lebens!


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. April 2021)

MeFo-Schreck , nein es ist dadurch nicht wirklich besser. Zumindest aus moralischer Sicht.
Als Kind bis Jugendlicher war ich oft dabei, als Ferkel kastriert wurden. 
Da wurde wenigstens ein Skalpell benutzt und die Wunde wurde desinfiziert. Außerdem waren die Ferkel höchstens 3-4 Wochen alt.
Richtig ist es aus meiner Sicht dennoch nicht, zumal der Aufwand für örtliche Betäubung heute gar nicht so groß ist wie von manch einer (m) dargestellt.


----------



## thanatos (11. April 2021)

@ Frühling ,
Ja da geht man in den Supermarkt und kauft das Billigfleisch -
Weil sich der Werteschaffende sich das andere gar nicht leisten kann 
650 € Rente nach 45 Arbeitsjahre - Miete ,Wasser ,Licht ,Wärme ,Krankenkasse - ect PP
Vegan ! 2,99 € = ca 6,- DM  für einen Blumenkohl , zu diesem Preis gab es vor 
20 Jahren schon eine Ente ! ( aus Massentierhaltung )
Mit zu nehmendem Alter wir die Fleischeslust größer man schreibt sie mit SS
( Fleisch ess lust )


----------



## Fruehling (11. April 2021)

Am 26.9. sind Wahlen...


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. April 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Am 26.9. sind Wahlen...


Nimmt danach die Fleisch-Ess-Lust im Alter wieder ab?


----------



## rhinefisher (11. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bewertungen wie richtig und falsch, ekelig oder nicht, stehen uns nicht zu.


Aber selbstverständlich - das unterscheidet uns doch vom Vieh...
Ausserdem will ich garnicht tolerant sein...


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Es gibt auch groß kulturelle Unterschiede im Umgang mit Menschen verschiedener Hautfarbe, Religion etc.
> So herrscht z.B. in Katar immer noch de facto eine Sklaverei bei den Bauarbeiter für die WM 2022.
> 
> 
> Immer dann wenn *universelle Werte* wie z.B. die *Achtung vor dem Leben* (egal vor Mensch oder Tier) massiv missachtet werden, steht uns diese Bewertung nämlich schon zu!



An dem Äpfel/Birnen Vergleich totes Tier /Sklave beteilige ich mich nicht.
Das hat schon PETA Niveau.

Von mir aus kann mit einem toten Tier jeder machen was er will - egal ob er es isst, sich ne Jacke oder nen Fußball daraus macht oder damit Golf spielt.
Es ist tot und und merkt davon nichts!
Das hat absolut nichts mit Respekt vor dem Leben zu tun!
Mit einem lebenden Tier würde das wohl auch niemand machen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber selbstverständlich - das unterscheidet uns doch vom Vieh...




Jeder hinterfragt doch sein eigenes Verhalten und trotzdem kommen verschiedene Ergebnisse dabei heraus.
Hat deswegen der Eine mehr recht als der Andere oder denkt das jeder nur von sich?


----------



## thanatos (12. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jeder hinterfragt doch sein eigenes Verhalten und trotzdem kommen verschiedene Ergebnisse dabei heraus.
> Hat deswegen der Eine mehr recht als der Andere oder denkt das jeder nur von sich?


sehr gute Einstellung ,ja jeder hat auf seine Weise recht 
so lange bis - Ich *rechter *habe


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> An dem Äpfel/Birnen Vergleich totes Tier /Sklave beteilige ich mich nicht.
> Das hat schon PETA Niveau.
> 
> Von mir aus kann mit einem toten Tier jeder machen was er will - egal ob er es isst, sich ne Jacke oder nen Fußball daraus macht oder damit Golf spielt.
> ...


Wow, was für ein verbogenes Weltbild 
Wenn PETA sich tatsächlich für Menschenrechte einsetzen würde, hätten die *DAFÜR* sogar mal eine Anerkennung von mir verdient. Aber dafür fehlen dieser Spenden-Mafia-Gang ja die "Cojones"! 
Und der Umgang mit Leben-*Aktuellem und Vergangenem*- hat SEHR WOHL etwas mit Respekt vor der Kreatur zu tun!


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wow, was für ein verbogenes Weltbild




Das musst du schon bei dir suchen!
PETA vermenschlicht Tiere und will ihnen Menschenrechte andichten. Die scheuen sich auch nicht vor
Holocaust-Vergleichen.
Genau wie du mit deinem absurden Sklaven-Vergleich.

Du konntest aber noch nicht erklären was tote Tiere mit deiner 'Achtung vor dem Leben' tun haben?


MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Achtung vor dem Leben



Du diskutierst über nicht vorhandene Dinge. Denn es geht hier um tote Tiere.
Es geht nicht um Respektlosigkeit gegenüber lebenden Tieren(die wohl auch niemand hier gutheißt).

Als nächstes kommt dann vmtl. von PETA-Anhängern die Kampagne "Mehr Rechte für tote Tiere".....


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. April 2021)

Ich sehe schon noch einen gewaltigen Unterschied darin ob ich auf einen Fußball eintrete, ein Stück verarbeitetes Leder oder ob ich auf ein Tier mit einem Schläger zur Belustigung eindresche, das noch so *als Ganzes* erkennbar ist!
Aber vielleicht kannst Du demnächst mal Deine gestorbene Hausmaus, Deinen gestorbenen Hamster, deinen gestorbenen Chihuaha für solch einen "Sport" zu Verfügung stellen...  
Geändert Mod. Bitte auf Nettiquette achten


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht kannst Du demnächst mal Deine gestorbene Hausmaus, Deinen gestorbenen Hamster, deinen gestorbenen Chihuaha für solch einen "Sport" zu Verfügung stellen...



Gern.
Das ist nach dem Tod nur noch Materie, welche anderen Lebewesen dient - als Nahrung oder zu was auch immer.
Alle weiterführenden Gefühle sind keine Fakten.
Du verstehst anscheinend nicht, dass es dazu unterschiedliche Ansichten gibt und man die auch ohne Unverschämtheiten besprechen kann.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. April 2021)

Bevor es total eskaliert mache ich den Thread mal zu, denn das Bogenangeln ist ja schon gar kein Thema mehr.


----------

